# Another prewar find...



## dasberger (Mar 19, 2021)

Just picked up what I think is a '38 Schwinn model B.  No badge.  The serial is X07491...  There is a "T" stamped under serial.  Any ideas what the T is for?

New departure front hub Morrow coaster in the rear.  Western auto Davis Deluxe tires.  Seems probable it's an old repaint but it's old either way.  I'm thinking somebody did a refresh on it in the 60's.  Seat has a vintage seat cover on it.  Markings on crank don't appear to be schwinn.  Possibly a replacement crank with original sprocket? Seems like bars, stem, grips, seat and wheels are original.  Got it broken down and will start cleaning everything tomorrow...

I welcome any comments/thoughts on it


----------



## buickmike (Mar 19, 2021)

Working off memory , might be different thread pitch on crank. A handsome bike nonetheless A lot of the original parts still there


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice! X should put it at 1938. Looks to be repainted, with a few incorrect parts- Good start though! Congrats !!!


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice score !!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 19, 2021)

cool bike.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice bike will make a good project! Stem is not schwinn, would be interesting to see if theres any original paint underneath. If not it might look good enough polished and put the appropriate decals back on.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Mar 19, 2021)

38 with a straight down tube. C model ? or maybe a 36  not sure but it is a nice bike


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 19, 2021)

36' profile frame....possibly a BC at one time with the 38' mfg date


----------



## dave429 (Mar 19, 2021)

Cool bike! Nice find!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 19, 2021)

Great start to a project.  Congrats!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 20, 2021)

Got it stripped down today.  Frame cleaned up pretty well.  Don't think there is any OG paint left but the repaint is old enough that the white has aged nicely... Really like the paint as is.  Got a big pile of rusty parts to sort out.  Some of them will be passed along once I figure out what I'm keeping for my build.  I think this bad boy is a good candidate for a trip to Klunktown, USA!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2021)

Some red pin striping along the white trim would really look good. Maybe try your hand at doing that on this one.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 21, 2021)

I have had the lower pan + under carriage that is exactly the same as yours .If you decide to sell pm me. The few times parts become available- I am too slow to react. Both lower and upper pans plus undercarriage / seat clamp.        Now for the seatcover....          Thats priceless.       Sad to see the  bottom rai!s+ spring arch have gone to a better place ..Those are the breaks.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 26, 2021)

Picked up some parts I needed to get this bike rolling again.  A couple of badges, some wide Torrington bars, AS razor stem and some BB parts to replace the badly worn races and cracked bearing cups

Thanks @onecatahula for the assist...









Got everything cleaned up today





Couldn't decide on a badge...  My '41 C is Excelsior badged so I figured I would go that
route but couldn't pass up the Liberty...





Glad I didn't!  The white on the bike and badge are a perfect match.  I think it really pops









Pillaged a set of wheels off another project until I can service the hubs that came on the bike.  ND front/back with a set of US Royal Chains...  I think clay tires would really set this bike off.  Seat is a placeholder until I can get the original B1 long spring restored.  Getting the OA bath setup to do parts for a couple of projects so I'll  break this back down and do the stem, bars, seatpost and drivetrain.   Hope to take it for a spin tomorrow!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 4, 2021)

Been having lots of fun with this one...  total blast to ride!   Finally got around to the saddle...  Had the chassis powder coated locally and sent the pans out west for some love.

Saddle as found:





Now:














Also put a nice original set of T-10's and new set of clay US Royal Chains on it just in time for the 4th!

Bike as found:




Now:


----------



## Bill lopez (Jul 5, 2021)

Looking good. May l ask who did the saddle restoration nice...


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2021)

I like ! Great project !


----------



## dasberger (Jul 5, 2021)

Bill lopez said:


> Looking good. May l ask who did the saddle restoration nice...



I had the bead blasting/ powder coating done locally and @bobcycles did the top.  There are a couple of members here that do a really nice job and can do the whole project...  

You could also try your hand at it depending on the saddle.  Post #70 is one I recovered

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/re-cover-a-saddle-quick-cheap.92195/


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice and simple Tastefully done. Looks fun to ride.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 5, 2021)

Great job! Another one back on the road


----------



## dasberger (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks guys...  Always nice when a project comes together!


----------



## Bill lopez (Jul 5, 2021)

dasberger said:


> I had the bead blasting/ powder coating done locally and @bobcycles did the top.  There are a couple of members here that do a really nice job and can do the whole project...
> 
> You could also try your hand at it depending on the saddle.  Post #70 is one I recovered
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/re-cover-a-saddle-quick-cheap.92195/



Thanks for the info.


----------

